# FLx28 lake Erie



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

Just got new 28 today upgraded from my 8se, so I cant wait to use to auto zoom and play with the 4 color modes.

I was just wondering if anybody has used one out on the lake 2years ago, and did the 1/4in separation help with more hook ups?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my friend you are gonna love it !!!! Puts Marcums to shame !!!!! #FLX4LIFE


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh yea, those colors would make a junkie jealous. The separation is nice however, a 1/4 is pushing it but you will see separation. I use the split almost all the time, bottom fish mark good on zoom and every now and then catch a roamer coming thru high. Had an FL-18 and this is very comparable except now digital.
and a few more bells and whistles...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm thinking about selling my duel vision FL-20 and picking up an FLX-28 myself


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

Outstanding!!please more pictures and testimony!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats on the new Vex FLX-28 walleyeRod!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Heard about a recall for the vexilar flx-28!!! They are to going to start replacing them with Marcums. Might wanna check with customer service.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Guess if Marcums the new game , I'm out, Love my VEXILAR !!!!! My FL-18's lasted me over 10 yrs, hope this new one keeps up..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess I'm a little old fashioned and don't need a super complicated flasher with software. I wouldn't mind the FLx28


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Customer service at Murcum doesn't cover stepping on your transducer and ripping the cord out of said transducer as you falling on your AZZ


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Customer service at Murcum doesn't cover stepping on your transducer and ripping the cord out of said transducer as you falling on your AZZ


Ouch that hurts the pride, fishing, and pocket book


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

It doesn't hurt if ya still collect checks!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Fish2Win said:


> It doesn't hurt if ya still collect checks!!


Well played


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

Now I need another one for the wife!


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! nice pics looks like wife out fished you that day!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

If that don't get you hooked on erie ice, nothing will.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

It's definitely a bug you will never shake for sure. The first time you look down the hole and see an eyeball the size of a half dollar, you get all giddy !!!! Man, love that feeling, can't wait, cmon -10 below...


----------

